# Tank Capacity



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

I have read different opinions on the most important aspect of tank capacity:

Total Gallons

Surface area and surface agitation

Filtration

Is it one of the above or a combination of all three? If all three, what % of importance would you assign to each of the three?

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Surface area and filtration are important factors to look at. You could have an aquarium with a high volume, but if it is very narrow, then the surface area would be quite minimal, meaning there would be less gas exchange, etc.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

There's no clear cut answer...

If you're keeping something like angelfish, obviously you'll need a tank with enough height to accommodate their fins. If you're all bottom dwellers, height will obviously be of less importance to them.

If you're using CO2 injection, you'll want to avoid surface agitation. If you're running the tank El Natural then you're going to want surface agitation.

In most cases you probably want as much filtration as you can afford without creating more current than your fish are comfortable with.

In most cases you probably want as many gallons as you can fit into your house, your budget, and that your floors will support.

Then there's the matter of how the tank dimensions will impact your options for scaping it.

I think if you consider the impact these aspects of the tank have, you'll be able to figure out which aspects are going to matter in your specific situation.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

The 1" per gallon rule is not a rule but a guideline. It applies to a standard size tank. If you don't know, then stick to the 1" per gallon rule and you should be safe for most fish.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

